# Hard reset Tablet IBRIDGE IBPX210



## papirrin (May 6, 2014)

no encuentro el manual de la tablet IBridge IBPX210 y necesito hacerle un hard reset, no pasa del logo androide, alguien sabe cual es la secuencia de reseteo o que le puedo hacer, se queda atorada.







*la de la foto no es la que tengo pero es igualita.


----------

